# Google- Jo Marchant reveals the power of our mind that can help treat many disorders ... - Oman Tribune



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Jo Marchant reveals the power of our mind that can help treat many disorders ...**Oman Tribune*Whorwell has spent much of his professional life building a body of evidence for the use of hypnosis to treat just one condition: *irritable bowel syndrome*. *IBS* is considered a â€œfunctionalâ€ disorder - a rather derogatory term used when a patient suffers *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

